# Latest revision level of FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE



## balanga (Mar 28, 2018)

How do I find what is the latest available revision level of FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE?

And how can I tell whether it contains this patch?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2018)

Look here: https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories.html
And here: https://www.freebsd.org/security/notices.html



balanga said:


> And how can I tell whether it contains this patch?


Look at the postings. It's been added to -CURRENT and 11-STABLE. It has not been added to 11.1-RELEASE but will be included in the upcoming 11.2-RELEASE (because it's in 11-STABLE).


----------

